# What to do with a badly matted dog in the winter?



## julie9 (Jan 27, 2012)

OK, I messed up. I thought I had a handle on Una's mats ,but boy was I wrong! Bottom line, she has several large mats that I can't get out--nor do I want to keep trying, it's ruining our relationship. She's a year old and blowing, and cutting her coat is the only option now. The problem is that it's winter! Im worried if she gets cut short (as short as she probably needs to get rid of the mats),she's going to freeze! She loves the outside, but from what I've been reading, any type of clothing will just make more mats. 
Help! What do I do?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Have him shaved down and have fun with the coats and clothes!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

You just have to comb every day . If you don't want to get the mats out you could have a groomer do it. Zoeys mats were very thick and close to her skin sort of like felt is that the same kind you have?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

uh-oh! the only thing you CAN do at this point is have her shaved down... I'm assuming she isn't outside much, so just get some sweaters and put them on her when she needs to go outside.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I vote for the short clip down and a coat. She won't matt with clothes on when she is cut down. Then you need to make a practice of combing every day for just a few minutes. That way both of you will get used to it from an easy, patient standpoint.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I had Rosie cut down and bought her a sweater--which she doesn't wear even on the coldest days. It seems that her undercoat is really thick and keeps her warm.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My guys are all in puppy cuts and wear sweaters and coats daily. I comb them daily just to keep them used to being groomed. No matting though. Once in awhile a tangle though.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Shave her. I am a groomer myself and almost couldn't keep my dog's coat when she was blowing coat in the winter. Save you and your dog the grief. Despite what some people might think, there is a point of no return. Even show dogs get shaved occasionally. Not to mention that tight mats on the skin cause circulatory problems at the skin and irritation.


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

The best thing to do will be a shavedown. If the mats are close to the skin and pelted, there is no way to brush it. Just put clothing on her until her hair grows. Anything that causes repeated friction on the coat will cause mats, so at least with her hair short, you can enjoy clothing. It is very important to actually increase the amount of grooming during the winter months because this is the time people want to keep their dogs hair long - which should mean more baths, blowdry, and brushing to keep the coat from matting. Matted hair gets tighter with moisture and it is hard to dry it - this can lead to moisture trapped underneath the mat which causes infections and skin irritation, not to mention the dog never getting dry and remaining cold. There are many dogs with long hair romping around in snow, the owner thinking the dog is warm, when in reality the dog is freezing to death because the mats are wet and never dry. This can be very dangerous!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

atsilvers27 said:


> Shave her. I am a groomer myself and almost couldn't keep my dog's coat when she was blowing coat in the winter. Save you and your dog the grief. Despite what some people might think, there is a point of no return. Even show dogs get shaved occasionally. Not to mention that tight mats on the skin cause circulatory problems at the skin and irritation.


I was wondering if that were true, that mats close to their skin are painful, the groomer by our office who cuts Gucci's nails saw a mat on her rump right where her tail is that i had missed, I guess, combing her out and she offered to cut it off and said that mats are painful for dogs. I wasn't sure if I believed that or not, because wouldn't that make corded dogs in pain all over since the cords start at the skin?

Ever since then, I've been pretty mindful about that area and she is so hyper sensitive on her tail anyways I just cut them off for the most part as long as they are little and wouldn't leave a silly bald spot.

Julie, I guess you could try to comb some out by cutting into them and then using corn starch, rub a bunch of it into the mat, it really does help the mat come out easier. I' also remember when she was blowing coat, I could even get some of the ones in the tub combing them out underwater, having the mat completely submerged does help loosen it up, too. but I would only do that on the ones missed during comb out. They say to comb them out before baths because a bath can make them worse, which I find to be true..but it seems like I always feel atleast a few that I missed when I'm bathing her.

Kara


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Cording is controlled matting. It is the same as people who have dread locks. Cords have hair strands all in the same area growing out and AWAY from the skin. The hair is basically in tight spirals. The skin is not compromised, and even there is air circulating at the skin because the cords are separated down to the skin. With matting, hair criss-crosses randomly and when stuck tight onto the skin, causes the dog discomfort. The mat tightens the skin, like a super tight pony tail. Blood does not circulate as well in those areas. Mats can also cause bruising and irritation from trapped moisture. It can also cause the dog to lose feeling in those areas. When the tight mats are shaved out (only option) the blood flow returns quickly and can rupture the little capillaries. Usually the skin can look flushed, but in bad cases it can spread to the surface. This is more common on the ear leather, where the skin is paper thin. This is why many groomers have owners sign a release for matted dogs because groomers can easily be blamed for skin problems that is actually caused by the owner's neglect.



Thumper said:


> I was wondering if that were true, that mats close to their skin are painful, the groomer by our office who cuts Gucci's nails saw a mat on her rump right where her tail is that i had missed, I guess, combing her out and she offered to cut it off and said that mats are painful for dogs. I wasn't sure if I believed that or not, because wouldn't that make corded dogs in pain all over since the cords start at the skin?
> 
> Ever since then, I've been pretty mindful about that area and she is so hyper sensitive on her tail anyways I just cut them off for the most part as long as they are little and wouldn't leave a silly bald spot.
> 
> ...


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

I have the same issue with Rango and am going to shave him down. He will look pretty funny as he is a bigger Hav. I hope that his new coat will be a little easier to handle. I will be sorry to cut off the chocolate tips. Any ideas on the best way to shave him? Linda


----------



## julie9 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for sharing their experiences. I've got Una scheduled for a cut this Thursday...I'm not going to do a shave yet, but start with a puppy cut and see how that goes. Knowing that clothing on a short coat wont make the matting worse really helped me feel better about what I have to do. She's such a good natured pup, I really want her to be happy!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Emmie got really matted last month; she had too much fun at the dog park (i.e. wet and muddy) and then I washed her before combing out her mats - big mistake. I ended up making her mats worse, especially on her sensitive belly. She now looks like a little Parisian dog after her shavedown! But all the cute clothes she's wearing makes up for my guilt and sadness over her short hair. I also know more about how to groom her (and have better tools), so I'm hoping that as her hair grows out I'm able to care for it properly. - Jeanne


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Be prepared for a shave. Depending on how bad the mats are, you can't get a trim done on a dog that is matted. Clippers cant cut through mats, only under them. We groomers aren't magicians.



julie9 said:


> Thanks to everyone for sharing their experiences. I've got Una scheduled for a cut this Thursday...I'm not going to do a shave yet, but start with a puppy cut and see how that goes. Knowing that clothing on a short coat wont make the matting worse really helped me feel better about what I have to do. She's such a good natured pup, I really want her to be happy!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*I need to break down and shave Winston down...*

poor thing. I've had him in a puppy cut that has grown out and now he's a mess.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

atsilvers27 said:


> Cording is controlled matting. It is the same as people who have dread locks. Cords have hair strands all in the same area growing out and AWAY from the skin. The hair is basically in tight spirals. The skin is not compromised, and even there is air circulating at the skin because the cords are separated down to the skin. With matting, hair criss-crosses randomly and when stuck tight onto the skin, causes the dog discomfort. The mat tightens the skin, like a super tight pony tail. Blood does not circulate as well in those areas. Mats can also cause bruising and irritation from trapped moisture. It can also cause the dog to lose feeling in those areas. When the tight mats are shaved out (only option) the blood flow returns quickly and can rupture the little capillaries. Usually the skin can look flushed, but in bad cases it can spread to the surface. This is more common on the ear leather, where the skin is paper thin. This is why many groomers have owners sign a release for matted dogs because groomers can easily be blamed for skin problems that is actually caused by the owner's neglect.


Thats good to know, honestly, as she has gotten older, I have gotten softer and tend to cut alot of them out around her rump area because it mats so quickly and even so short, The hair there just has some different textures which are prone to it, I guess.

That makes sense on the cords, I guess I had the image of them starting much closer to the skin.

Kara


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Thumper said:


> Thats good to know, honestly, as she has gotten older, I have gotten softer and tend to cut alot of them out around her rump area because it mats so quickly and even so short, The hair there just has some different textures which are prone to it, I guess.
> 
> That makes sense on the cords, I guess I had the image of them starting much closer to the skin.
> 
> Kara


 I was told by a Havanese Breeder who has been showing from the beginning that the cords are not good for their skin.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

If you really want a puppy cut not a shave find out if the groomer can use scissors. It may be that you will need to have them take a look and schedule a longer appointment.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Suzi said:


> If you really want a puppy cut not a shave find out if the groomer can use scissors. It may be that you will need to have them take a look and schedule a longer appointment.


Suzi, scissors are dangerous to use on mats, if they are small tangles thinning shears can help. If the dog can't be brushed out it should get shaved. IMO dogs look rediculous with longer hair, mats in the coat, and big sections of hair just lopped off. If it is bad, getting a clean start is much kinder to the dog than having him/her endure hours and hours of torture. It will be easier to grow the coat out after the blowing coat phase.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Suzi said:


> I was told by a Havanese Breeder who has been showing from the beginning that the cords are not good for their skin.


Well maybe that breeder can speak to Steve Lawrence, judge and breeder of many famous corded Havanese and Puli for 30 years.

I would say pulling on matted dogs for hours and hours is far worse on the skin than meticulously keeping a dog in cords.


----------



## julie9 (Jan 27, 2012)

Una goes in tomorrow. I'll post then to let you know how it turns out. BTW, I just got my new Greyhound pin brush in the mail today--and, wow, do I love it! I think it's really going to help my grooming regimen. I'm also feeling a bit more confident in grooming. It's as though I made a jump in understanding how to do this. A bit late, but better than never!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

julie9 said:


> Una goes in tomorrow. I'll post then to let you know how it turns out. BTW, I just got my new Greyhound pin brush in the mail today--and, wow, do I love it! I think it's really going to help my grooming regimen. I'm also feeling a bit more confident in grooming. It's as though I made a jump in understanding how to do this. A bit late, but better than never!


Good for you! Confidence really helps. Keep an open mind, find a good groomer, and just applying yourself you will be able to do it!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

atsilvers27 said:


> Suzi, scissors are dangerous to use on mats, if they are small tangles thinning shears can help. If the dog can't be brushed out it should get shaved. IMO dogs look rediculous with longer hair, mats in the coat, and big sections of hair just lopped off. If it is bad, getting a clean start is much kinder to the dog than having him/her endure hours and hours of torture. It will be easier to grow the coat out after the blowing coat phase.


 I wasn't saying to cut the mats out with scissors just to get it to the length she wants and then to comb out the mats. I know from experience that a person can get threw blowing coat with out shaving down the coat. I never put my dog threw torture. I't was very time consuming but in my experience Zoeys matting was easy to comb out. It wasn't like gum or a knot. I may not know how to describe it maybe more like a tighter cotton ball .If the comb wouldn't go threw I would turn it sideways to break it up a bit. While holding her skin so it didn't pull.. I know you know how to comb out mats. 
Any way with out looking at the coat I have no Idea if its to far gone to have a puppy coat. That's why I would see if she can get professional help. A groomer who can take the time. It may coast over a $100 to do it but it can be done. Like I said I would spend about 4 hr twice a week to keep Zoeys coat long. That could really add up if a person wanted to pay someone to do it. I would never do that just because I know I'm being gentle. And I wouldn't trust a stranger to be as kind as I am. So for folks that don't know how to comb out their Havanese and the coat has gotten out of their control yes shave them down.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

julie9 said:


> Una goes in tomorrow. I'll post then to let you know how it turns out. BTW, I just got my new Greyhound pin brush in the mail today--and, wow, do I love it! I think it's really going to help my grooming regimen. I'm also feeling a bit more confident in grooming. It's as though I made a jump in understanding how to do this. A bit late, but better than never!


 That's great. I find my small comb to be my major tool I use the pin brush after they are totally mat free to blow dry with.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

atsilvers27 said:


> Well maybe that breeder can speak to Steve Lawrence, judge and breeder of many famous corded Havanese and Puli for 30 years.
> 
> I would say pulling on matted dogs for hours and hours is far worse on the skin than meticulously keeping a dog in cords.


 Maybe she has I don't know. But she said corded show dogs spend a lot of time in crates to keep the cords looking nice. That doesn't sound like a very nice life to me.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

cut her down, buy her a sweater or coat, and learn to groom and bathe her regularly. I'd like to dispel a couple of remarks made above. Cording doesn't hurt the skin or dog if done properly. I corded my first havanese a while after she finished her championship. She was in full cords until I bred her and was pregnant. To do it right, you have to bathe the dog, and soak, every week or so, thoroughly dry the dog, which takes longer than a brushed out dog, and work with the cords. SOX was never uncomfortable, the working with the cords (after they had formed) took less time than when I kept her in coat. It took about a year to cord her and it was a daily thing doing. I intended to cord Oliver but a week ago, I decided I didn't want to work that hard and shaved him down. I don't know where you live, but like Lucile, he goes out, with no coat or sweater, and is comfortable.


----------



## julie9 (Jan 27, 2012)

Well, we ended up shaving Una. Her little body actually looks cute, but I really dislike what they did with the face, and am not sure how to fix it. But, as you all say, it will grow. Only thing is is DH is working late tonight and hasn't seen her yet...I think he's going to have a stroke! 
Thanks for all yor input and support.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

julie9 said:


> Well, we ended up shaving Una. Her little body actually looks cute, but I really dislike what they did with the face, and am not sure how to fix it. But, as you all say, it will grow. Only thing is is DH is working late tonight and hasn't seen her yet...I think he's going to have a stroke!
> Thanks for all yor input and support.


Can you post a picture of her face?


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Becky Chittenden said:


> cut her down, buy her a sweater or coat, and learn to groom and bathe her regularly. I'd like to dispel a couple of remarks made above. Cording doesn't hurt the skin or dog if done properly. I corded my first havanese a while after she finished her championship. She was in full cords until I bred her and was pregnant. To do it right, you have to bathe the dog, and soak, every week or so, thoroughly dry the dog, which takes longer than a brushed out dog, and work with the cords. SOX was never uncomfortable, the working with the cords (after they had formed) took less time than when I kept her in coat. It took about a year to cord her and it was a daily thing doing. I intended to cord Oliver but a week ago, I decided I didn't want to work that hard and shaved him down. I don't know where you live, but like Lucile, he goes out, with no coat or sweater, and is comfortable.


Thanks Becky. So glad to have the input of someone who has actually corded and kept a dog in cords. I'm not sure where some people get these things! I can see if the dog's cords were neglected and it actually became a matted mess, but I have seen Steve's dog GCH Qbin's who's on first (I think that's his name) in person and he seemed very relaxed and alert, even sniffing around to check out me and Hanna. He is an amazing mover in the ring! I can only describe it as cat-like .


----------

